# Over saturated images in Web Module LR CC



## Hasse (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi.

In develop mode and in the Library images look OK. In the webb Module it's not OK. Then when I export as a website, they look great.
Is there a fix for this?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi Hasse.  It looks like one of those views is simply not properly color managed.  Which OS are you using, and which web browsers?


----------



## Hasse (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi.

I'm on the mac, latest os and latest lightroom, also latest iMac 27 (late 2015).
Note that the saturated face on the right turns up as a normal face (left) on the the Safari web browser.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 23, 2015)

You could report it at Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum but otherwise I'd just ignore it.


----------



## trshaner (Nov 23, 2015)

Hasse said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm on the mac, latest os and latest lightroom, also *latest iMac 27 (late 2015)*.
> Note that the saturated face on the right turns up as a normal face (left) on the the Safari web browser.



The display on your new Mac uses a wider gamut P3-based LCD panel. I believe it's one of the first Mac wide-gamut displays offered by Apple. I see the same over-saturated reds in the LR Web module on my NEC PA-272 wide gamut display. It's an indication that the LR Web module is not fully color managed like Safari web browser. That might be a good thing since it let's you see what your images will look like in a typical non-color manged browser. The only trouble is that I'm seeing the same over-saturated reds with sRGB profile JPEG images in the LR Web browser, which isn't helpful. This appears to be a bug since we know LR is fully color manged.

http://www.gballard.net/photoshop/srgb_wide_gamut.html


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 24, 2015)

You could also say it's not a bug, it's correct and intentional. If you view an sRGB image in a non-color managed browser on a wide gamut display, the colors will indeed be oversaturated. That is what Lightroom is showing you.


----------



## Hasse (Nov 24, 2015)

I have an Eizo ColorEdge CG275W in my set up, but I get the same result on that screen.


----------



## trshaner (Nov 24, 2015)

JohanElzenga said:


> You could also say it's not a bug, it's correct and intentional. If you view an sRGB image in a non-color managed browser on a wide gamut display, the colors will indeed be oversaturated. That is what Lightroom is showing you.



That is correct if your Web browser is not color managed. Both Safari and FireFox are fully color managed and don't exhibit this issue. You can use menu option Web> Preview in Browser (CTRL+ALT+P) to view the content in your browser, which works properly on my system. So we now have browsers that support wide gamut displays, but LR's browser doesn't. So yes it is by design, but easily fixed with an update.


----------



## trshaner (Nov 24, 2015)

Hasse said:


> I have an Eizo ColorEdge CG275W in my set up, but I get the same result on that screen.



Your Eizo ColorEdge CG275W monitor is also wide-gamut. Please check out the explanation at the link I provided for more details: http://www.gballard.net/photoshop/srgb_wide_gamut.html


----------



## Hasse (Nov 25, 2015)

Well, this problem is new; my Eizo is older, and it has been OK with my color workflow until now. Until late 2015/27 inch iMac. I switched from an old 2008 mac pro.


----------



## trshaner (Nov 25, 2015)

Hasse said:


> Well, this *problem is new*; my Eizo is older, and it has been OK with my color workflow until now. Until late 2015/27 inch iMac. I switched from an old 2008 mac pro.



By problem I assume you mean over-saturated colors in the Web module, correct? I noticed that LR5 and previous versions don't exhibit this issue when using Layout Style 'Lightroom Flash Gallery' or other templates that use *Flash layouts*. The monitor profile is correctly used in the LR browser preview and wide gamut monitors will work properly. Unfortunately LR6 and LR CC 2015 no longer support Flash Web pages.

http://feedback.photoshop.com/photo...b-pages-html5-galleries-poor-solution-as-best


----------



## Hasse (Nov 26, 2015)

Thanks for your support. Unfortunately I can't get rid of the problem. Don't know what to do.


----------



## trshaner (Nov 26, 2015)

Hasse said:


> Thanks for your support. Unfortunately I can't get rid of the problem. Don't know what to do.



Currently the only solution for properly previewing LR Web layouts on a wide gamut monitor is to use menu option Web> Preview in Browser (CTRL+ALT+P). This will allow you to quickly view  the content in your Safari browser, which as you say works OK.

If you are talking about a different problem please provide more details.


----------

